# EOI Mistakes - refusal?



## CamWally (Jul 10, 2017)

I have now received an invitation for a 189 visa but I have now realised that I made some some mistakes in my EOI. 

For the question "List all countries of citizenship" I wrote Canada. It should actually be UK and Canada. However I did write previously under the "Passport details" section that my Country of Birth is "UNITED KINGDOM" and that my Country of Passport is "UNITED KINGDOM -BRITISH CITIZEN".

Also 

My English language score for PTE academic is 
L:72, R:85, W:87, S:74, but I wrote
L:72, R:85, W:74, S:87
(I got the writing and speaking score mixed up).

My points stay the same and I aim to put in a 1023 form, but even if I put in this 1023 form, can the reasons above be grounds for refusal of a visa?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

CamWally said:


> I have now received an invitation for a 189 visa but I have now realised that I made some some mistakes in my EOI.
> 
> For the question "List all countries of citizenship" I wrote Canada. It should actually be UK and Canada. However I did write previously under the "Passport details" section that my Country of Birth is "UNITED KINGDOM" and that my Country of Passport is "UNITED KINGDOM -BRITISH CITIZEN".
> 
> ...


Form 1023 can be used after lodging visa application to correct the mistakes in visa application as far as I know.

In my opinion, do not take chances, let this invitation lapse.
meanwhile, create a new EOI with correct information.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

CamWally said:


> I have now received an invitation for a 189 visa but I have now realised that I made some some mistakes in my EOI.
> 
> For the question "List all countries of citizenship" I wrote Canada. It should actually be UK and Canada. However I did write previously under the "Passport details" section that my Country of Birth is "UNITED KINGDOM" and that my Country of Passport is "UNITED KINGDOM -BRITISH CITIZEN".
> 
> ...


I don't think it would be such a big issue for refusal. But if you are sure to get invite tomorrow 12 July, ignore it and create a new one now. Else, you can proceed and use Update Us to notify the CO about it.

It's an honest mistake and it doesn't change your points to get invite.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> I don't think it would be such a big issue for refusal. But if you are sure to get invite tomorrow 12 July, ignore it and create a new one now. Else, you can proceed and use Update Us to notify the CO about it.
> 
> It's an honest mistake and it doesn't change your points to get invite.




It will be an issue as h/she already got invited.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

It should not be an issue as soon as you fill in your visa application form correctly since wrong answers dont lead to getting extra points.
And I dont remember this question "list all citizenships" - there was question about "citizenship of country of passport" and "other citizenships", Are you sure that your answer was incorrect? Since you are applying with UK passport it seems correctly.


----------



## CamWally (Jul 10, 2017)

Cheers for all your answers everyone. I still wasn't sure so I contacted my immigration lawyer to make sure and this is what he said.

"Happy to assist – note that you should be able to correct the English scores and passport details once you accept the invitation and the EOI is copied over to create a visa application. No need to create a new EOI, and no need to decline the current invitation."

I think I will go ahead.

And to answer what Ola.V said:



Ola.V said:


> It should not be an issue as soon as you fill in your visa application form correctly since wrong answers dont lead to getting extra points.
> And I dont remember this question "list all citizenships" - there was question about "citizenship of country of passport" and "other citizenships", Are you sure that your answer was incorrect? Since you are applying with UK passport it seems correctly.


I can only view my EOI as a PDF in SkillSelect as it has been submitted. "List all countries of citizenship" is the question under "Citizenship"


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

CamWally said:


> Cheers for all your answers everyone. I still wasn't sure so I contacted my immigration lawyer to make sure and this is what he said.
> 
> "Happy to assist – note that you should be able to correct the English scores and passport details once you accept the invitation and the EOI is copied over to create a visa application. No need to create a new EOI, and no need to decline the current invitation."
> 
> ...


Hey mate, Ihave received pre-invite from NSW but I found that while filling EOI, I did same mistake as you did. I input PTE score wrongly. How did you manage to cope with that situation? The solution provided by your migration lawyer worked for you or not??
Please help..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CamWally (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi stha1232,

I am at the stage where I have uploaded all my documents, and am waiting for them to grant my visa or request more documents. It hasn't been a issue so far. You will have to fill out the "Application for Points Based skilled Immigration" application after you accept your invitation and in that application it will just ask you for your "Language ability" which I put down as "Proficient". Your actual scores only come into play later on after you have paid for your visa and you upload your documents. 

Personally I don't think it's an issue, unless the actual "Language ability" has changed.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

CamWally said:


> Hi stha1232,
> 
> I am at the stage where I have uploaded all my documents, and am waiting for them to grant my visa or request more documents. It hasn't been a issue so far. You will have to fill out the "Application for Points Based skilled Immigration" application after you accept your invitation and in that application it will just ask you for your "Language ability" which I put down as "Proficient". Your actual scores only come into play later on after you have paid for your visa and you upload your documents.
> 
> Personally I don't think it's an issue, unless the actual "Language ability" has changed.


Thank you for your life saving response..I have mailed nsw notifying this matter, hope they will reply and I will proceed.
Thank you once again..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## winnie1991 (Jun 28, 2017)

CamWally said:


> Hi stha1232,
> 
> I am at the stage where I have uploaded all my documents, and am waiting for them to grant my visa or request more documents. It hasn't been a issue so far. You will have to fill out the "Application for Points Based skilled Immigration" application after you accept your invitation and in that application it will just ask you for your "Language ability" which I put down as "Proficient". Your actual scores only come into play later on after you have paid for your visa and you upload your documents.
> 
> Personally I don't think it's an issue, unless the actual "Language ability" has changed.


Hi mate,
I am in the same situation and haven't lodged the application yet. I've been considering re-applying by a new EOI so very happy to read your case.. Can you please share a bit of your stage now? Was a Case Officer allocated to your case and he didn't comment anything about the mistake in English scores? Highly appreciate your response!


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

CamWally said:


> Hi stha1232,
> 
> I am at the stage where I have uploaded all my documents, and am waiting for them to grant my visa or request more documents. It hasn't been a issue so far. You will have to fill out the "Application for Points Based skilled Immigration" application after you accept your invitation and in that application it will just ask you for your "Language ability" which I put down as "Proficient". Your actual scores only come into play later on after you have paid for your visa and you upload your documents.
> 
> Personally I don't think it's an issue, unless the actual "Language ability" has changed.


Hi CamWally, 
Did you notify your CO about your mistake while filling EOI? If yes then how did you do that? Did you use "Update us" ? I want to know how can we rectify after lodging visa..
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CamWally (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi Winnie, I uploaded the Pearson test results about 6 weeks ago. I was allocated a CO about 4 weeks ago where the CO requested some other documents, which I supplied 2 weeks ago. Have not heard back since.


----------



## CamWally (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi stha1232, I have not notified my CO.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

CamWally said:


> Hi stha1232, I have not notified my CO.


That means I can proceed with my nomination form..afterall its a minor mistake and our genuine score report tells everything..am I right mate??
Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## winnie1991 (Jun 28, 2017)

CamWally said:


> Hi Winnie, I uploaded the Pearson test results about 6 weeks ago. I was allocated a CO about 4 weeks ago where the CO requested some other documents, which I supplied 2 weeks ago. Have not heard back since.


Hi CamWally,
thanks for your response!! such a big relief. I think I'll go ahead with my application now  and good luck with your visa application, let us know when you've got the visa !


----------



## dogravarun (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have also done a silly mistake in my EOI? And I have recently got the invite for 190 visa application. I just noticed that for my Advanced Diploma, I have entered the start and completion year incorrectly. Instead of 2008-2009, I entered that as 2007-2008.

I noticed that when I am applying my visa, I am able to correct that information. I am not claiming any points for this degree as my bachelor degree information is correct and I will claiming points on behalf of Bachelor degree.

Are you guys able to go through with your application? How you have updated CO in your case? I am planning to fill form 1023 and attach that with my visa application.


----------

